# God’s Amazing Knowledge



## jrdnoland (Mar 7, 2010)

As I study and apply God’s word to my life (2 Peter 1:5-11), I realize that the more I learn the less I know. I join Isaac Newton in this thought:

He said that he felt "like a boy playing on the sea-shore, and diverting myself now and then finding a smoother pebble or a prettier shell than ordinary, whilst the great ocean of truth lay all undiscovered before me." How feeble, uncertain, and unstable are our own intellectual attainments!

We serve an Amazing God, Peace and Love on this Lord’s Day!


----------



## Augusta (Mar 7, 2010)




----------

